# Keeler Image, The



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

There is a listing in the coming soon section of BL's website. There isn't any information listed for it other then a a release date of 2011.

Here's the link:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/the-keeler-image.html

Does anyone think this might be another heresy novel? The name makes me think of Euphrati Keeler the imagist/new saint from the early HH novels. The book, however, isn't listed as a HH novel. 

A HH book about the "First Saint" would be awesome IMO. A in depth look into the church of the Emperor. Maybe it's an art book of the photos she took during the HH. Like the one of Loken taking his Oath of Moment.

Then again it could have nothing to do with Euphrati Keeler or the HH. The name could just merely be a coincidence. 

What does everyone think?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

This has already been covered in this thread. 

_The Keeler Image_ is a double-disk audiobook by Abnett revolving around Eisenhorn (and some sort of chaos artefact with traces linking it to the Heresy and seemingly Keeler).


----------



## Queekish (Mar 7, 2011)

I asked Dan Abnett about it at a signing, he said the plot would revolve around Eisenhorn vs. Ravenor; didn't get any indication of what the title was referring to though.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Queekish said:


> I asked Dan Abnett about it at a signing, he said the plot would revolve around Eisenhorn vs. Ravenor; didn't get any indication of what the title was referring to though.


Are you sure he wasn't talking about the next Inquisition trilogy which has the unofficial title of Eisenhorn Vs. Ravenor?

Because this audiobook is set early in Eisenhorn's career, probably before he even meets Ravenor.


----------



## Queekish (Mar 7, 2011)

It's possible. Things were kind of hectic, but when I asked about TKI he began talking about Eisenhorn vs. Ravenor, in which case he didn't tell me anything about the audiobook . But it's possible I missed something.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> Are you sure he wasn't talking about the next Inquisition trilogy which has the unofficial title of Eisenhorn Vs. Ravenor?
> 
> Because this audiobook is set early in Eisenhorn's career, probably before he even meets Ravenor.


Are you sure about this? In the cover art it looks like he's got that evil book and the rune staff that he would have at the end of Malleus.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

raider1987 said:


> Are you sure about this? In the cover art it looks like he's got that evil book and the rune staff that he would have at the end of Malleus.


Huh you're right, I was sure someone had said it was based on events from earlier in his career and I just went with it because he looks much younger than in any other picture of him. But I suppose it could be something that occurred somewhere between the 2nd and 3rd books of the Eisenhorn trilogy.

I suppose we'll find out when they put up a proper blurb on the BL site.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah between book 2-3 would be very interesting and its my bet on when this takes place, its before he goes totally off the reservation, but when he is dabbling in chaos sorcery. Also there is 40 years between book 2 and 3 that we know next to nothing about.


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

I am too lazy to type this again -



increaso said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to put this, but can't be far wrong.
> 
> - First double CD audio drama
> - The Keeler Image is an image of Horus
> - The plot revolves around the auctioning off of various heretical/forbidden artifacts


I can't particularly remember whether the time of the story was discussed at BLL, but for some reason I do have some thought that it takes place before the earliest book story - I might be making that up though (not on purpose).


----------



## Emperors Champion72 (Jul 19, 2011)

Would like to venture a guess about the Keeler image..I bet it is about Euphrati Keeler's image she took of a Daemon on board the Vengeful Spirit during Horus Rising....Just guessing though.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_The Keeler Image_ is gone now. Has it been cancelled or something?


Lord of the Night


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Lord of the Night: I was just going to ask teh same thing...


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

BL recently added an entry on their coming soon section called Thorn and Talon.

Here's the description:

_Inquisitor Eisenhorn returns investigating mysterious murders and bizarre crimes in three audio adventures_

Perhaps the The Keller Image is one of the three audio adventures?

http://http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/thorn-and-talon.html


----------

